# Agressive at vet visits



## Marshall2019 (Nov 18, 2021)

My 2 year old gsd Marshall is recovering from an illness(swollen testicles). My main problem is that my dog hates visits to the vet he snarls snaps growls and tries to bite, when restrained he explodes with jerky motion so basically it's impossible to get him injections or examine him unless he's sedated(which again is done through an injection and is an ordeal). Usually it's us that have to hold him while he's doing the above mentioned things. And I can't help but be concerned about the fact that is it damaging his relationship with us? I've had the staff visit me at my house for 2 days to administer certain injection to him and he is super aggressive still but once they leave and the muzzle comes off he acts as if nothing happened at all. He used to be perfect before, completely non reactive until this illness. Will he return back to his normal self after he's done with the treatment? And he has bitten me although he was under severe pain back then but now it's relatively better and he has somewhat recovered but he still growls sometimes when you touch his testicles(the affected region) to apply cream. I have lost confidence in him as i am afraid he'll bite. It's taking a toll on my mental health also. The vet has suggested Alprazolam for our next visit although i am not sure what to expect and that too is making me anxious. Some people have had positive experiences with it and some haven't. While i read about it on this forum, how this is common problem with gsd owners it has reassured me quite a bit that i am not the only one having to go through the trauma of watching my dog throw a fit at the vets. Will things be better and will he learn to be calm even off meds in the long run at the vets because i read about how Alprazolam in particular makes learning possible for dogs.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Training any animal to accept vet visits and treatment is an ongoing issue and for some it does take specific training. I have 1400 lb. horses and some of them would like to hurt a vet rather than accept a shot. These horses have to be worked with to be less defensive and restrained safely sometimes by having their attention on something else. But vet care is a necessary evil. It can be difficult to say the least.

With my rescued dogs, as soon as I acquire them I get them used to being handled all over their body, even in their sensitive parts. It's just part of what they need to accept from me. Getting pinched or injected is not their choice nor is acting out an option. Similar to trimming nails, some hate it, some just learn to accept it. Again, not their choice.

Re-programming your dog will be more difficult now because he's already been hurt and may be very sore. But if you gently work with him step by step- baby steps- pretend to put the cream on his leg, then his belly- just keep working slowly and get closer each time til you can place it where it needs to be.
Also quietly re-assure him it's OK. He has to learn to trust you again and that you won't hurt him by treating him.
Usually you can regain his co-operation if you use conditioning steps very slowly.


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

we used to muzzle... Even the simple muzzles from PetSmart would work but I'd recommend the cage-like muzzles...they allow for better breathing.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

My vet is very understanding, as Jupiter is (while not aggressive), completely uncooperative. During the last visit, we needed three men to restrain him while doing the examination. Jupiter has never had anything actually bad happen at the vet, and I even used to take him there and give him treats so he'd get used to it! The vet said that GSDs tend to be nervous at vets, that it's a characteristic of the breed.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans is terrible at the vet’s if I’m there, so I muzzle him and leave the room. Works very well.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

You might consider finding a vet that does fear free vetting. I am doing that currently with my GSD and there are many “victory visits” where nothing happens but treats, then small touches. Baby steps to build positive association with the process. Maybe when he recovers, you can investigate the idea. 

I also think if you are going to try meds, try at home first without a visit and see how he reacts.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

We had the same situation with Jake, after surgery he was horrible at the vet, even nipped him. The vet suggested we leave Jake with him and wait in the waiting area for him. He took Jake in the back to examine him and they were best buds. Jake was just trying to protect me from the big bad vet. You might suggest it. 
You might also look into a change of vet. We had an old dog who was horrible with male vets (had to be muzzled) but we moved and his new vet was a woman. She could do anything to him, it was all okay. Like night and day.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I use a fear free vet as well and my dogs are never muzzled.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> I use a fear free vet as well and my dogs are never muzzled.


That used to work for Deja until she needed a few painful treatments. No more fear free for her. Nowadays the vet just needs a no-nonsense approach because she doesn't buy the treats and cooing, sitting down in front of her anymore. Just do what needs to be done. All the fear free stuff gives her time to build up more anxiety.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> That used to work for Deja until she needed a few painful treatments. No more fear free for her. Nowadays the vet just needs a no-nonsense approach because she doesn't buy the treats and cooing, sitting down in front of her anymore. Just do what needs to be done. All the fear free stuff gives her time to build up more anxiety.


Yeah, not a fan of coddling dogs.
Not a fan of coddling, period. 😁


----------



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

As other have mentioned, a muzzle would probably be the best solution. If your dog isn't muzzle trained, start at home get him comfortable with having it on.
Enzo doesn't get aggressive, but he does get very stressed at the vet now after the numerous visits to clear the yeast in his ears. Once the muzzle is on him he's super calm.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy hates being manhandled by strangers. He is muzzle trained and while he growls like a bear he is fine. Train your dog with the muzzle it’s a great tool to use.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My dog was vet phobic and fear free got rid of that completely. So I’m in favor of it. If it’s done right, the dog doesn’t become more fearful but more trusting. Not everyone who claims to be a fear free vet really is.


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

My second shepherd was a working line dog who was not socialized as a pup. He had a lot of fear aggression. When he was 2, we moved and had to get a new vet. The first visit was a nightmare. I didn't anticipate the level of fear or the aggression. The vet he saw was new and inexperienced and obviously scared of him. I put a muzzle on him, that they provided, but it didn't fit well and he soon pawed it loose. He did a lot of snarling and hair raising at the vet so she left the room to recruit someone else. The 2nd vet came in, took him by the leash (I had a prong collar on him at the time) and raised him up by the neck, choking him. As he held him there, he said, "Now that's aggression." I was mortified. Grendel released his anal glands after which they were somehow able to conduct a cursory exam.

The next time I had to schedule a visit with that vet, I explained to the receptionist what had happened and that unless they had a different vet who could deal with this dog in a better way, I would not be back. She booked me with Dr. Hampton, the owner of the business. Dr. Hampton, was a godsend. She knew how to deal with a dog like Grendel. We were always put in a larger room so he didn't feel hemmed in. She let me hold him and reassure him (not coddling but calming him) and never moved too fast around him. She didn't push things and Grendel eventually (this took many visits) grew to trust her. Many visits later, we were talking after an exam and Grendel came over and sat next to her, touching her foot. It took a lot of time and patience, and I always used a muzzle because I didn't want anyone to get hurt.

Since then, I've always made a practice of taking my pups by the vet’s office regularly when they are young as part of their socialization. It is also nice to take them in and weigh them regularly. They get used to the office, the people and the procedure. I think it helps.

BTW, That vet who held up Grendel, left the practice, but then came back about a year ago. I still will not let him touch my dogs. I don’t think causing more fear is the way to deal with fear aggression.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I changed vet practices permanently in part because my dog was aggressive at the vet. It was a bad mix .. the vet (a guy who had been a vet tech before and came back to be in the practice after graduating) was afraid of large dogs. It was pretty apparent. His discomfort fueled Varik's discomfort so that it was a struggle every time. I changed to get a second opinion about an issue with Varik's eyes and the new vet, an older man who was very calm and matter of fact never has had any issues with him. He does not wear a muzzle unless they have to do something painful. I hold Varik's head and let them do their job.


----------



## raven414a (Feb 2, 2017)

Marshall2019 said:


> My 2 year old gsd Marshall is recovering from an illness(swollen testicles). My main problem is that my dog hates visits to the vet he snarls snaps growls and tries to bite, when restrained he explodes with jerky motion so basically it's impossible to get him injections or examine him unless he's sedated(which again is done through an injection and is an ordeal). Usually it's us that have to hold him while he's doing the above mentioned things. And I can't help but be concerned about the fact that is it damaging his relationship with us? I've had the staff visit me at my house for 2 days to administer certain injection to him and he is super aggressive still but once they leave and the muzzle comes off he acts as if nothing happened at all. He used to be perfect before, completely non reactive until this illness. Will he return back to his normal self after he's done with the treatment? And he has bitten me although he was under severe pain back then but now it's relatively better and he has somewhat recovered but he still growls sometimes when you touch his testicles(the affected region) to apply cream. I have lost confidence in him as i am afraid he'll bite. It's taking a toll on my mental health also. The vet has suggested Alprazolam for our next visit although i am not sure what to expect and that too is making me anxious. Some people have had positive experiences with it and some haven't. While i read about it on this forum, how this is common problem with gsd owners it has reassured me quite a bit that i am not the only one having to go through the trauma of watching my dog throw a fit at the vets. Will things be better and will he learn to be calm even off meds in the long run at the vets because i read about how Alprazolam in particular makes learning possible for dogs.


I understand about it taking a mental toll. I've been going through this with Bailey for a few years now. I'm beginning to think it is a genetic thing since I did everything right when I got her as a puppy, she LOVED everyone including the vet, and then she just completely changed when she was about 11 months old. We've seen a trainer and a behaviorist. She did fairly good with them, but still will NOT tolerate the vet and gets super aggressive. The behaviorist had me put a towel over Bailey's head with the muzzle on and hold her while the vet sneaks in the room and injects her. That worked great at first, but now Bailey knows what's going to happen and she has started doing the jerky thing. We've tried gabapentin, trazodone, Ace, etc. We haven't tried the alprazolam. She fights through all of the medicines that we've tried. I've had some personal medical and family issues so unfortunately have slacked on working with her these past couple of years, but am starting up again. Wish you the best!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Alois Podhajsky was the director of the Spanish Riding School in Vienna for many years. His main horse, a Lippizanner stallion, hated being shod. He had to be sedated, and would still manage to put up quite a fight when the farrier was working with him. Podhajsky could also feel the aftereffects of the sedation in the horse's performance for several days afterwards.

He decided he had to do something to change the situation. He began doing desensitization training with the horse. I don't recall the details, and I imagine the large number of horses at the school mean the farrier was there frequently to shoe the horses, and was able to handle Podhajsky's horse frequently as a result. Gradually, the horse's fears were overcome, and he became easy to trim and shoe.

If I had a dog that feared the vet, this is what I'd do. Take them there frequently, get the weighed, have the staff give them treats. If you have a good vet, and if you take the dog at a time when they aren't busy, the vet may even agree to do a brief examination. It's to their advantage - no vet likes to have to wrestle with a difficult dog, and risk being bitten!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Gus was decent at the vets if I was with him, he is always muzzled at the vets as a precaution. With COVID, that changed as owners cannot go in with their dogs. I’d bring him out of the car, he’d be all happy, say hello to the vet tech there to take him but as soon as they would start to walk away with him, he’d put the brakes on…….tech “ohhh is he not friendly”?. Well he’s a GSD that doesn’t care about any stranger and now you’re trying to drag him away from the one person who is important to him. I told the tech he is a civil dog so please watch body language etc. tech “ohhhh how lovely, we love sweet dogs”. I told her to do a couple obedience commands such as sit and heel. That worked to get him into office and away from me. He was then sedated for his exam and X-rays. The vet called me chuckling about her tech telling her he is civil so he should be just fine. 
soooooo long story short, he is muzzled and my vet knows what he is and is comfortable with how to handle him now, lots of treats was the answer to keeping him in a good state.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

I feel I've lucked out with vets... I've dealt with two different clinics in my dog ownership time and have had almost exclusively good experiences. Some visits less pleasant than others but no long lasting effects (behaviourally) for the dog. No one has been bitten or injured. My Corso was muzzled for a couple of visits, once because he was in enough pain that I was getting warnings for messing with him.. and another because it was a new Vet who wouldn't come into the room as the breed frightened her. They made friends within a few minutes and the muzzle came off, appointment concluded with no issues. Both have been good about my one long standing request - I check in when I arrive but just stay outside until we can go direct from door to scale to exam room.. it has worked for us, avoids any time spent around other worked up animals or owners. I'm obnoxious about desensitizing my dogs to touch and manipulation and they're always expected to accept touch from friends while on leash. It's not a crisis, sit and let them scratch your back.

It's either the docs or the dogs I've lucked out with...


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Saphire said:


> I told the tech he is a civil dog so please watch body language etc. tech “ohhhh how lovely, we love sweet dogs”.


Is it bad this made me snicker? I suppose 'civil' in a dog context is different...but I still got a chuckle.

We have a fear free vet practice. We can't go in during COVID, sometimes I walk with the boys to the door, but we've been pretty lucky if I'm honest.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Harley is not food driven.
My vet pulls out a handful of some crazy good venison, beef, smoked, whatever treat and Harley gets turns his head or spits them on the floor. The vets says "no dogs turn down these treats!"

Rogan is overdue to the vets but he's only been in for puppy shots and I'm not handing him off if I can help it. Hopefully vets totally open up by Spring.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

jarn said:


> Is it bad this made me snicker? I suppose 'civil' in a dog context is different...but I still got a chuckle.
> 
> We have a fear free vet practice. We can't go in during COVID, sometimes I walk with the boys to the door, but we've been pretty lucky if I'm honest.


The vet and myself found it quite funny.


----------

